# [info] JAVA Buch zum Gratis Download



## Christoph (7. November 2002)

Gratis-Buch zum Download: 

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel2/ <= hier könnt ihr euch gratis das Buch "Java ist auch eine Insel" downloaden!

ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie selfhtml.







http://www.galileopro.de/openbook/javainsel2/galileocomputing_javainsel2.zip
Viel Spass damit


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. November 2002)

themen wie dieses hier finde ich *wichtig*.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (2. Juli 2003)

Seit etwas längerem ist jetzt auch die 3. Auflage als openbook erhältlich:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/

und die URL für den Download:

http://www.galileopro.de/openbook/javainsel3/galileocomputing_javainsel3.zip


----------



## ottfi (31. Oktober 2004)

Ein weiteres Buch findet sich unter:
http://www.softwareacademy.de/java/Java magnum.htm

(JAVA 2 Magnum von Ralph Steyer, M&T),
Gruß, Otto


----------

